# Owl Creek



## swampfisher (Apr 29, 2015)

Decided to try for trout on the outgoing tide but could not keep the striper away was catching one every other cast for the 2 hours I was there..should of brought my lighter gear


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

We're you fishing from the shore or a kayak?


----------



## swampfisher (Apr 29, 2015)

Shore


----------



## BnCFishin (Jan 25, 2016)

Googled, which shore?


----------



## swampfisher (Apr 29, 2015)

Right of the parking lot down the trail they put signs up but I believe thats to try and keep the homeless of the woods


----------



## swampfisher (Apr 29, 2015)

Meant to say owl creek boat ramp parking lot


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

Great info. Good to see something is out there. Can't wait to start catching something. Did they have any size to them?


----------



## swampfisher (Apr 29, 2015)

Biggest might of been 15 inch didnt even have time to reel in the slack before they hit the lure


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice - thanks for the report


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

That sounds good. I saw an osprey yesterday at Dam Neck with a small striper maybe about 12-15 inches.


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

What are yall catching them on?


----------



## swampfisher (Apr 29, 2015)

I was using a rattlin rapala..nothing was hitting the live bait


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

I saw this on YouTube today. Looks like the specks are in Rudee. I don't know if he's a P&S member or not. If he is; thanks for the video report.

https://youtu.be/UvQR2UeAUQU


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, he's a member. Comeonfish. He usually posts in the kayaking section. His video fishing logs are always good viewing.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That old sunken barge is one of the great secret spots back on Owl Creek. Spring and fall it's always worth trying out.


----------



## ThisFish (Apr 24, 2005)

swampfisher said:


> Right of the parking lot down the trail they put signs up but I believe thats to try and keep the homeless of the woods



Had a friend who was charged with misdemeanor trespassing for being down there, he had to go to court and everything. I haven't been down there since. All the garbage down there was pretty gross too.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

sand flea said:


> That old sunken barge is one of the great secret spots back on Owl Creek. Spring and fall it's always worth trying out.


Hmmmm, not familiar with that one. Wonder if there are any togs on it. Care to share the location Flea... or do I need to work for it?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

ThisFish said:


> Had a friend who was charged with misdemeanor trespassing for being down there, he had to go to court and everything. I haven't been down there since. All the garbage down there was pretty gross too.


Yeah I know last yr there was lots of trash on the banks back there from people fishing or possibly homeless plus the signs have been up for a while now. They have been enforcing that area and parking lot but mainly the parking lot area since people were fishing the banks and ramps of the launch area and parking cars in the trailer section. I would really watch out for snakes in rudees inlet -owl creek . I seen one almost every other time I launched my boat there last spring-summer. i see more snakes around there then any where i launch or fish. Just ask stupinda on here he was with me alot last yr.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

gordy said:


> Hmmmm, not familiar with that one. Wonder if there are any togs on it. Care to share the location Flea... or do I need to work for it?



I think I know but I'll confirm it this weekend if I launch with my new siDe image down image fish finder..lol


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

gordy said:


> Hmmmm, not familiar with that one. Wonder if there are any togs on it. Care to share the location Flea... or do I need to work for it?


From the sounds of it you can no longer go there (thanks dirtbags!) but there's a trail next to the parking lot that takes you about 100 yards into the woods. There's an old beached barge that functions like a pier where you can cast out into the creek. Was always a good spec spot.


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

There are plenty of snakes out there... 

I fished today n didnt do much... i saw some flounder specks and a couple of bluefish


----------

